# Some of my Artwork (not pictures)



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

The last pic...seems like I've seen it in the background in another pic...maybe the Eastcape office?

Found what I remember...Look at the first pic of this link..

http://www.tribenwater.com/forums/inshore-flats/2448-stuff-coming.html


----------



## juanmlopez2129 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah... Actually it is a 1950s coast guard map ;-) I almost always draw out my own backgrounds, but in this one it seemed better to go with that mix, since this is pre roads out there... Giving a sense of "old time florida"

Here is some new stuff.

























New slam "poster" this one with my own rendering made from scratch as a background.


































tight lines 

-swordfish

-swordfish


----------



## tarponio (Jun 22, 2013)

Cool stuff


----------

